# Great Pyrenees Help..



## flyindranch (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there, I have a pyr and I am trying for the life of me to see how she is suppose to interact with my goats. She is a yr old. She was raised with goats, chickens, sheep and donkeys. She was my aunts dog, born there and raised there. I started having an issue with a dog trying to eat my goats so I got her. Last night was the 1st of a behavior that I am unsure of. I raise dairy goats. I went to get my herd queen out of her stall and she was being a ROYAL PAIN. Well Gabby (pyr) nipped at her nose. It wasn't in any aggressive way, just like a hey she is in charge. I popped her on the nose and told her mine. Did I act correctly? I want to make sure Im behaving in the correct manner. She is VERY well behaved I just don't know much about the breed. Still trying to read more on them. I just got her Sunday. Any help would be appreciated!!!
Stephanie


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I do believe you did the right thing.She is still learning her territory and who's in charge (you)  Congrats and keep up the good work! We love our Great Pyr.She has saved our livestock to many times to count.We have a pack of coyotes roaming here  No losses since we have had her and she lets us know if something isn't right.Love her to bits!


----------

